# My server console can't go to the installation page,but  the serial can.



## happy_dog (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi,
   When I install freebsd-12-release ,my console stuck in 




So I use ipmitool see the serial ,it shows



Why my console doesn't show the choice and can't show the installer page.
Thank you!


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 22, 2019)

Maybe the console video is not kicking in.
Have you tried the old sc(4) to see if that is the issue? I have some boards that need it.
At the beastie screen pick #3 and drop to loader prompt. Then type:
`set kern.vty=sc
boot`
If it works you should see the FreeBSD installer menu.
To make it permanent you will need to add *kern.vty=sc* to /boot/loader.conf on your new install.
The vt(4) default console is newer but some machines have problems with it.
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons


----------



## happy_dog (Apr 23, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> Maybe the console video is not kicking in.
> Have you tried the old sc(4) to see if that is the issue? I have some boards that need it.
> At the beastie screen pick #3 and drop to loader prompt. Then type:
> `set kern.vty=sc
> ...



Thank you for replying.
I add the parameter ,but it doesn't work.
My console still stucks there and the serial is same as before.
Then I try the parameter 'vt' 'vt_vga' 'vt100' but I failed.


----------



## happy_dog (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi ，
      When I install freebsd 11.2, my console enters the installation page successfully.
      What is the different between 12 and 11.2 ?


----------

